
One Year Later, Disgruntled iPhone App Developer Still Disgruntled - fogus
http://www.cultofmac.com/one-year-later-disgruntled-iphone-app-developer-still-disgruntled/16609
======
hyperbovine
This is my pick for "mistaken Onion headline of the day".

------
Kejistan
I keep hearing that the problem with the approval process is that there are
too many apps submitted for the testers to handle. What I don't get though is
why Apple can't just hire more testers and be done with it. The fact that they
won't do this would seem to indicate that lack of testers isn't really the
problem.

------
spaghetti
Good to hear! Hopefully he can help whatever other platform he chooses become
legitimate competition for the iPhone.

~~~
gcheong
The problem with that wish is that the iPhone was "big" before there were
developers for it as there wasn't even an api initially. Developers were
clamoring to develop for the iPhone because they saw how big it was going to
be in the market. If all the iPhone developers today decided to go to android,
it wouldn't move the android needle one bit, it would just open up a huge hole
to be filled with other aspiring iPhone developers. What needs to happen is
there needs to be a competing device that gains as much traction with users as
the iPhone and that doesn't look like it's going to happen very soon.

~~~
spaghetti
Good points. However I think the "stay hungry stay foolish" attitude is
appropriate here. Imo it will take only a few "success" stories on Android (or
whatever) for the platform to catch on. Sure it seems difficult (recall the
article on HN talking about dismal sales figures for a relatively highly
ranked android app). But it's definitely possible. So I guess my original post
was just hoping the author would be the first real success story on a non-
iPhone platform.

